# Giro Privateer Shoes. Anyone?



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone here have any time in these shoes? They are brand new so I know I am asking a tough question. I am looking at getting these. My other option is Pearl Izumi
Elite MTB II. Tried both on and the Giro's are more comfortable. However, the Giro's are $150 and the PI's are $120 down from $190.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Just to let you know I purchased the Privateer this weekend and took them out for a 16 mile single track today.
These shoes were awesome! I literally never thought of my feet or toes once. That's a great sign. Did a fair amount of hike a bike on rock and had great traction. I have a bit of a wide foot with a very high instep and the fit was perfect. The stiffness was perfect for powering the pedals but were not uncomfortable for the hike sections. Along with the pro reviews I've read I would totally recommend.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just got a pair also will let ya know


----------



## Optiwizard (Jan 16, 2012)

just got mine at lbs for $120 today. Hoping I love these shoes!


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

Did 15 miles in mine and feet felt pretty good. As with all my MTB shoes I have a bunion on right foot so take about 5 -6 rides to stretch em out. They do have a wider toes box than my old shimano's and they see to be made better.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Optiwizard said:


> just got mine at lbs for $120 today. Hoping I love these shoes!


What? Great price! Lucky!


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

To all with the new shoes; how is the sizing and fit? Are they true sizing (in Euro)? I'm a 44.5 in SIDI and my LG fits me at 44.5 too. Both of my shoes fit nice and boxy up at the toes. How are the new Giros?


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

bikerjohn64 said:


> To all with the new shoes; how is the sizing and fit? Are they true sizing (in Euro)? I'm a 44.5 in SIDI and my LG fits me at 44.5 too. Both of my shoes fit nice and boxy up at the toes. How are the new Giros?


I'm not super experienced with shoes but I am a shoe size 9. I bought size 43. Length might be a hair long but not bad. Not sure if they have half sizes. If they do I'd try a 42.5 just to see if they fit better but I am happy with the current fit. The toe box is roomy. Very nice, I have a bit of a wide foot and a high instep. The privateer fits perfectly.


----------



## Optiwizard (Jan 16, 2012)

Shoes seem to be really comfy and have no complaints on them as of yet. Been on them about a dozen times and they seem to be getting more comfortable each time I ride. I still miss riding flats.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got couple hundred miles on em now. I love em! I just wish I'd gotten them for $120 Haha.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*bump!*

previous shoes sidi mega dominators....thinking about the privateers HV...anyone any comparison thoughts in terms of fit? i have very square feet...sidi in 43 is perfect...was thinking to go with the HV in 43 also?

cheers for any thoughts...


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Love mine so far! 100miles on them...


----------



## fjtort2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Love mine so far! 100miles on them...


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

I've done 50-60 hours in em now. Still love em! Holding up well. Incredibly comfortable. One concern I had before purchase was if they'd be hot. Their not. The mesh towards the toe allows lots of air. Done some hike-a-bike in em and their fine in that regard too. Toe box is roomy. I'd buy again.


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

Had mine a month and love 'em. Picked mine up from Campmor for $99 (I got the White/Black). I wear a size either an 8.5 or a 9 US, depending on the shoe. I initially bought size 41.5 in the Privateer and it was just a tad too snug lengthwise. Exchanged for size 42 and they're perfect - exceptionally comfortable shoes.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a pair of these a month ago and have a dozen or so rides on them so far. These are my first bike shoes so I don't have anything to compare them to but I can say they fit my feet great! A previous comment was that he does not notice his feet at all while riding and I have to agree. They fit great and I never notice my feet. I went to REI and tried every pair of MTB shoes they had and for my feet, these were the hands down best fit. The soles/tread seemed to be a harder plastic and did not seem to offer much grip, but as I have worn them more the tread seems more rubber like and so far has not been a problem. I will say (and I suspect this is true for all simular shoes) they don't offer much grip hiking up steep sections. Maybe that is what the screw in spikes are for at the toe? Anyway, love the shoe!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the fit of mine.. i went up a quarter size just cause i didnt want to be to tight also to leave room for winter socks... the sole is very stiff but not completely solid.......


.... Also these shoes can have spikes put in them whats the deal with that?


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Recently ordered mine from REI for $120 on sale. Not here yet. Was gonna get the Giro Gauge, but the reviews of the Privateer are so positive, that its tough to justify spending more. Giro Privateer


----------

